# Cheap Removals to or from France weekly !!



## katsgraphics

If you are looking for a Cheap Reputable Removal Company to help you move to France or from any destination in France to the UK then check out

EDWARDS EUROPEAN MOVING, they are offering their customers 4 weeks FREE storage if needed.

Call Now or email for a competitive quote on 
Email: [email protected] 
UK Tel: 01953 718239

or visit their website Removals to Europe | Removals to Spain | Removals to France

In order to get a price that you can work with, think about asking for a Removal Quotation before the move. During this time, Edwards European can explain the whole moving process and all of the services that we offer so that we can both prepare for your move but also plan for the little things along the way.

*Just a few of the services that you may want to discuss :*


Packing of your belongings
Storage and transportation options
Transit protection insurance
Record keeping of all of your belongings
Special consideration taken for any vehicles, fragile items, pets and more.


----------

